
Zucchini iOS testing framework - rodh257
http://www.zucchiniframework.org/
======
kainosnoema
This is interesting, but it looks like I have to learn another DSL, as well as
figuring out how to describe my screens in CoffeeScript so the DSL can
interact with them. I'm not even sure what the point of the intermediate layer
is. Why not write the tests directly in CoffeeScript? Or even better (for
those of us not infatuated by CS), why not just build a DSL expressive enough
to interact with the screen directly?

For those not wanting to deal with yet another language/server, Square's KIF
testing framework is really well done, integrates right with your project in
Xcode 4, you can write your tests in the same language you write your code in,
and you also get screenshots when tests fail: <https://github.com/square/KIF>

------
latortuga
If you're going to require Ruby, why not just write the steps and features in
Ruby too? Seems like overkill to require both. I do like the idea of using a
screenshot as an assertion though.

------
frankPants
Ohh using a screenshot as a reference point. Nice. I like the idea of using
screenshots as a test assertion.

------
catch23
looks like a cucumber-like testing framework for iOS

~~~
dalyons
I think thats kind of the intention :)

